# Hot Powerbook - SMC Fan Control for G4?



## Harvey (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I scoured the forums and read everything there is to know about HOT notebooks.

I found a cool solution during my search to control the fans on the new MacBook Pro's, called smcFanControl.

I have a 12" Powerbook G4 though.

Is there any software like this that I can use?

Or does anyone else have any solutions for hot notebooks that maybe haven't been posted yet?

I wonder if any specific applications are the culprit... QuickSilver locks up a lot... And recently iCal has been acting heavy... But I'm not sure if that's related to heat...

Any tips appreciated!

I'm sweatin' it over here!


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tried this?

http://www.andreafabrizi.it/g4fancontrol/


----------



## Harvey (Sep 6, 2007)

That worked great thanks!


----------



## usermine (Jan 27, 2010)

g4fancontrol works like a charm with Leopard on my 15" 1.25 PB!!

This is great!!!


----------



## rondelr (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't get this to keep any threshold settings. Always goes back to 0 degrees. Any ideas?


----------

